# VMWARE 6.5 y Sonido (ALSA)

## koyo

Saludos a todos.

Hace unos días he debido instalar el vmware-workstation-6.5.3.185404 para ejecutar una maquina virtual (Windows XP) y hacer uso de unos módulos de un curso de lenguaje. Estos módulos hacen uso del sistema de sonido de mi PC.

El problema radica en que el vmware me informa que el dispositivo de sonido (/dev/dsp) esta siendo utilizado.

Recuerdo que hace unos años era posible tener varias salidas de audio para una sola tarjeta de sonido pero no he podido replicar esto, he intentado seguir las guias que rondan por internet donde se ofrecen soluciones basadas en la emulacion OSS por medio de ALSA o la instalación de un servidor de sonido como pulseaudio pero ninguna de estas opciones ha funcionado para mi.

Pregunto alguien ha logrado hacer trabajar el sonido de forma simultanea en la maquina virtual  (vmware) y el sistema linux por medio de ALSA?

Agradezco toda la ayuda posible.

----------

## hashashin

Yo uso vmware 7, sólo tienes que añadir vmware-workstation y vmware-modules a /etc/package/portage.keywords. No tengo problemas con el sonido, prueba a ver.

Salud.

----------

## pelelademadera

porque vmware y no virtualbox?

----------

## koyo

 *hashashin wrote:*   

> Yo uso vmware 7, sólo tienes que añadir vmware-workstation y vmware-modules a /etc/package/portage.keywords. No tengo problemas con el sonido, prueba a ver.
> 
> Salud.

 

Como has instalado la version 7 de vmware-workstation?

----------

## luispa

 *koyo wrote:*   

>  *hashashin wrote:*   Yo uso vmware 7, sólo tienes que añadir vmware-workstation y vmware-modules a /etc/package/portage.keywords. No tengo problemas con el sonido, prueba a ver.
> 
> Salud. 
> 
> Como has instalado la version 7 de vmware-workstation?

 

Todavía no está la versión 7 en portage, quizá en algún otro repositorio. 

Si quieres instalarlo manualmente, mira este hilo donde describí cómo instalar vmware workstation 7. Está en inglés, pero es fácil de seguir. Lo hice en noviembre 2009 y desde entonces lo tengo funcionando perfecto. El sonido funciona, por cierto, que es de lo que va este hilo  :Smile: .

Luis

----------

## koyo

Te cuento que he instalado VMWARE 7.0.1 a partir de los ebuilds (No oficiales aun). Pero del sonido nada aun  :Sad: , Configuro el sonido para haga uso de ALSA  pero sigue sacandome errores, que usas tu?

----------

## luispa

 *koyo wrote:*   

> Te cuento que he instalado VMWARE 7.0.1 a partir de los ebuilds (No oficiales aun). Pero del sonido nada aun , Configuro el sonido para haga uso de ALSA  pero sigue sacandome errores, que usas tu?

 

En la config de cada VM pongo "ALSA: default sound card". Mi configuración de audio es bastante candidata a problemas dado que tengo ALSA + PulseAudio; pero me funciona muy bien, si sólo tienes ALSA deberías tener menos probabilidades de problemas. 

Me pegué mucho con el audio y al final lo tengo muy estable desde hace tiempo (Enero/10). Échale un ojo a este artículo "Audio: ALSA y PulseAudio (configuración final) " donde lo documenté, no he tocado nada desde entonces, empecé con las versiones ahí documentadas y ahora tendré las más modernas, hago emerge -DuvN world una vez cada 10-15 días y no se ha "roto" nada  :Smile: .

Al releerlo he visto que para VM7 no hice nada especial. 

Espero que te sirva de ayuda de todas formas. 

Luis

----------

## koyo

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En la config de cada VM pongo "ALSA: default sound card". Mi configuración de audio es bastante candidata a problemas dado que tengo ALSA + PulseAudio; pero me funciona muy bien, si sólo tienes ALSA deberías tener menos probabilidades de problemas. 
> 
> Me pegué mucho con el audio y al final lo tengo muy estable desde hace tiempo (Enero/10). Échale un ojo a este artículo "Audio: ALSA y PulseAudio (configuración final) " donde lo documenté, no he tocado nada desde entonces, empecé con las versiones ahí documentadas y ahora tendré las más modernas, hago emerge -DuvN world una vez cada 10-15 días y no se ha "roto" nada .
> ...

 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, he seguido tu guia al pie de la letra, el sonido el las maquinas virtuales VMWARE (Win XP) me han funcionado perfectamente, pero al tratar de ejecutar el sonido en mi KDE (Chrome en youtube) las cosas fallan, el vídeo se reproduce pero el sonido esta mudo ¿Que puede estar sucediendo?.

Te cuento un poco sobre mi hardware y mi configuración.

Estoy haciendo uso de ALSA+PulseAudio

Mi sistema tiene la siguiente tarjeta sonido ntel Corporation 82801JI, la cual hago funcionar con el Driver HDA-Intel de Alsa.

Estoy en un sistema con KDE 4.4

Que podria hacer para solucionar mis inconvenientes, desintalar PulseAudio, como puedo hacer esto?

Gracias por tu colaboración.

----------

## ensarman

VMware parece que esta usando la emulacion oss de alsa, entonces dale un emerge a:

```

emerga alsa-oss

```

y cuando quieras ejecutar el vmware solo haces lo siguente

```
aoss vmware-workstation
```

bueno lo que hace aoss, es simplemete trabajar todo lo que es el oss via alsa, nada mas asi no van a haber conflictos ni disputas por la propiedad del sonido en tu pc

----------

